# Best Knife YouTube Videos



## mr drinky (Jun 14, 2011)

I was just thinking today about all the great knife videos I have seen here and at the old KF. There are some really good ones. I'm not going to link any here (right now), but I was wondering what are the favorites of everyone else. 

Some of the ones I have liked are Jon's video where he pronounces knife names, a couple of the Martin Yan ones, the Salty one where he chops an onion blind folded and then gives everyone the finger, and I really enjoyed those Stephen Fowler videos on making that knife a few months back. 

Anyone else have favorites that stick out in your head?

k.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jun 14, 2011)

Although he hasn't made videos in a while Itasan18 has quite a line up for good vids.


----------



## Potato42 (Jun 14, 2011)

Cleaver lunchtime with C Dawg (Curtis) and the intro to Eat Drink Man Woman. I've watched both of those more than any others.


----------



## Mattias504 (Jun 14, 2011)

Itasan is great. I have learned a lot from watching his videos. He pretty much taught be how to fillet fish.


----------



## karloevaristo (Jun 15, 2011)

There's this set of videos by Journeyman Kyle Royer preparing for his Master Smith test... I don't know if you guys saw it already but It was the most detailed video I've seen about knife making and it really made me understand how blades are made. 

The video also shows him testing out his blade to see if it'll pass the M.S. test. And it also shows the actual test with Master Smith Jim Walker. 

It's not really about kitchen knives but still pretty interesting stuff... Here's part one if you guys are interested... :thumbsup: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Fp8b0qeNOc&feature=relmfu


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 15, 2011)

Theory's are very good. His youtube name is PCCKitchen.

I also liked Salty's "Vertical Tomato" video, but I think he took it down when stuff hit the fan over at KF and it was never re-uploaded.


----------



## jwpark (Jun 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;CXJRlpEfPnU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXJRlpEfPnU[/video]


----------



## aaronsgibson (Jun 15, 2011)

Alright what in the hell? Using a nakiri like that! Who ever this woman is needs to be flogged a few goods times. She needs to learn what the hell she is using and what it's meant for. The edge on that baby I'm betting is a gone as well. I think that if I ever saw someone use my knives like that (unless it's a deba) I would beat them to death.


----------



## mr drinky (Jun 15, 2011)

I remember that pathetic knife display. The only thing that would have made it better is if she had been using a glass cutting board.

k.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh lordy mama.......................


----------



## Potato42 (Jun 15, 2011)

Best of the worst right there! I think I may have actually commented on her "expert" village page back in the day...


----------



## UglyJoe (Jun 15, 2011)

My favorite is that once chopping at the crab she comes dangerously close to finding the joint... of her fingers.

Honestly, I can't believe that some people will allow themselves to be shown as an "expert" on something they have absolutely no training and/or talent in. Reminds me of Jen on _The IT Crowd_.


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 15, 2011)

That is one of the smallest meat cleavers I have seen... :slaphead:


----------



## jaybett (Jun 16, 2011)

The old gal, sure has been a lightening rod over the years. In addition to the high comedic value of the video, some of the comments are worth a chuckle.

Jay


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 16, 2011)

In case you missed it the two days I previously had this up.

Hands down the best knife video on the web. 

http://youtu.be/0s7-dOXUons


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 16, 2011)

Salty dog said:


> In case you missed it the two days I previously had this up.
> 
> Hands down the best knife video on the web.
> 
> http://youtu.be/0s7-dOXUons


Video is marked 'private'


----------



## UglyJoe (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes, it's private Salty.... and if it is what I think it is, it probably should stay that way!!


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 16, 2011)

I thought if you had the link you could view it. I don't want to go public. Some people have week stomachs.


----------



## UglyJoe (Jun 16, 2011)

There's one called private then there's one called public then there's one called unlisted. You want to change it to unlisted. Unlisted let's you view it if you have the link, but no one can look it up on youtube or view it if they are just subscribing to your channel - you have to actually post the link.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jun 16, 2011)

Potato42 said:


> Cleaver lunchtime with C Dawg (Curtis) and the intro to Eat Drink Man Woman. I've watched both of those more than any others.


 
I bought the movie because of that intro, not that bad of a movie really


----------



## Potato42 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah the movie is great! There is plenty more cooking and some knife work later, but by far the best knife porn is right at the beginning. Mad cleaver skills and fantastic cinematography. I really enjoyed all the "old world" style cooking methods and devices too.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 16, 2011)

I started it the other day, and my wife got annoyed. She doesn't do subtitles like I do.


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 16, 2011)

OK. Just changed it to unlisted. Watch with caution and mostly........enjoy!


----------



## kalaeb (Jun 16, 2011)

Salty dog said:


> In case you missed it the two days I previously had this up.
> 
> Hands down the best knife video on the web.
> 
> http://youtu.be/0s7-dOXUons


 
Every fiber of my being told me not to watch that...but curiosity got the best of me, all I can say is... whew, close one.


----------



## Mattias504 (Jun 16, 2011)

Scott, you are a crazy dude. Do your employees see these videos?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 16, 2011)

The heal almost skewered your.......paper!


----------



## UglyJoe (Jun 16, 2011)

Hahahaehheheheheheheheeh. Ahhhh, good times.


----------



## AnxiousCowboy (Jun 17, 2011)

Salty dog said:


> OK. Just changed it to unlisted. Watch with caution and mostly........enjoy!


 
Jesus ****.

Those ittisan videos are great, hard to get passed the music though lol. Anyone with some Japanese know-how know what cooking (wine?) is going in after the water here? Also, what is that in which he peels than slices? and the granules he puts in after the vegetable? Is that kuzu starch? Beautiful ****** broth.... I really need to expand my Japanese repetiore... Anyone know of a good book or link to some good examples of solid Japanese cooking techniques besides ittisan's?



Itasan said:


> English can not talk. sorry


----------



## goodchef1 (Jun 17, 2011)

I was more worried about that other paper dropping then enjoying that knife demonstration :scared1: my therapist can take another week off.


----------



## mr drinky (Jun 17, 2011)

Salty dog said:


> OK. Just changed it to unlisted. Watch with caution and mostly........enjoy!


 
What did Seinfeld say about bad naked...just don't pick up a belt sander.

k.


----------



## Cnimativ (Jun 17, 2011)

goodchef1 said:


> I was more worried about that other paper dropping then enjoying that knife demonstration :scared1: my therapist can take another week off.


 
Same here...


----------



## Vladimir (Jun 17, 2011)

> &#1057;&#1086;&#1083;&#1077;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1087;&#1077;&#1089;; 23267 &#1042; &#1089;&#1083;&#1091;&#1095;&#1072;&#1077;, &#1077;&#1089;&#1083;&#1080; &#1074;&#1099; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1087;&#1091;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080;&#1083;&#1080; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086; &#1095;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1079; &#1076;&#1074;&#1072; &#1076;&#1085;&#1103; &#1103; &#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1100;&#1096;&#1077; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086;.
> 
> &#1056;&#1091;&#1082;&#1080; &#1074;&#1085;&#1080;&#1079; &#1083;&#1091;&#1095;&#1096;&#1080;&#1081; &#1085;&#1086;&#1078; &#1074;&#1080;&#1076;&#1077;&#1086; &#1074; &#1048;&#1085;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088;&#1085;&#1077;&#1090;&#1077;.
> 
> http://youtu.be/0s7-dOXUons


 *&#1058;&#1099; &#1089;&#1091;&#1084;&#1072;&#1089;&#1096;&#1077;&#1076;&#1096;&#1080;&#1081; &#1095;&#1077;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1077;&#1082; * :spitcoffee:


----------



## AnxiousCowboy (Jun 17, 2011)

AnxiousCowboy said:


> Anyone with some Japanese know-how know what cooking (wine?) is going in after the water here? Also, what is that in which he peels than slices? and the granules he puts in after the vegetable? Is that kuzu starch? Beautiful ****** broth.... I really need to expand my Japanese repetiore... Anyone know of a good book or link to some good examples of solid Japanese cooking techniques besides ittisan's?



Just realized my stupid ass forgot to link the video I was talking about: http://www.youtube.com/user/itasan18#p/u/28/GAKIacYpwsM


----------



## AnxiousCowboy (Jun 17, 2011)

Also, I thought this was great, albeit a bit hard to get through...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dajmdorSSjA


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 17, 2011)

karloevaristo said:


> There's this set of videos by Journeyman Kyle Royer preparing for his Master Smith test... I don't know if you guys saw it already but It was the most detailed video I've seen about knife making and it really made me understand how blades are made.
> 
> The video also shows him testing out his blade to see if it'll pass the M.S. test. And it also shows the actual test with Master Smith Jim Walker.
> 
> It's not really about kitchen knives but still pretty interesting stuff... Here's part one if you guys are interested... :thumbsup: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Fp8b0qeNOc&feature=relmfu


 
Just watched the whole set. That guy is AMAZING! 18 years old in those. He'll be an ABS MS before he's 20. Phenomenal.

He said he made his hydraulic press and anvil with his dad.


----------



## jackslimpson (Jun 17, 2011)

Salty dog said:


> In case you missed it the two days I previously had this up.
> 
> Hands down the best knife video on the web.
> 
> http://youtu.be/0s7-dOXUons


 
You should run for Congress ...


----------



## Potato42 (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't know if Congress could handle him and his "package"


----------



## FryBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

Vladimir said:


> *&#1058;&#1099; &#1089;&#1091;&#1084;&#1072;&#1089;&#1096;&#1077;&#1076;&#1096;&#1080;&#1081; &#1095;&#1077;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1077;&#1082; * :spitcoffee:



[video=youtube;YjvY_-w12kQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjvY_-w12kQ[/video]


----------

